# dovetail jig decisions??



## catguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rockler's Complete Dovetail Jig or Porter Cable 4212??
I have read about the Trend systems also and have watched the YouTube videos on both the Rockler system and Porter Cable, but bang for the buck seems to be the PC4212, any thoughts guys. thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gordon, everyone wants to make dovetails when they first start out. That is fine if it is what you want. You might ask yourself why you want to make them and how often you will use them before you drop the money for any jig... I wish I had.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hej kind og agree with Mike. An alternativ could be this 1218 - Dovetail Template Master - Milescraft

Works great and not very expensive. Somewhere to start maybe.

Regards Leif


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Why buy, when you can make? Free plans. FREE DOVETAIL JIG PLANS woodworking plans and information at WoodworkersWorkshop.com


----------



## catguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, and thanks Theo for the cool link, just more stuff I wanna make


----------



## gunner20 (Oct 22, 2012)

catguy said:


> Rockler's Complete Dovetail Jig or Porter Cable 4212??
> I have read about the Trend systems also and have watched the YouTube videos on both the Rockler system and Porter Cable, but bang for the buck seems to be the PC4212, any thoughts guys. thanks


The PC is the one I have. I still figure out how to use it. maybe when I get back from Afghanistan.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Why buy, when you can make? Free plans. FREE DOVETAIL JIG PLANS woodworking plans and information at WoodworkersWorkshop.com


What a coincidince--i stumbled into their site today while looking for tapering jig designs. Theirs was the right fit for my needs.

I know what you mean Catguy, there was some really usable stuff there.


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Gordon, everyone wants to make dovetails when they first start out. That is fine if it is what you want. You might ask yourself why you want to make them and how often you will use them before you drop the money for any jig... I wish I had.


I have to partially agree here. I have a nice Rockler jig with the dust collector and it sits collecting dust. Mostly for the fact that I can't get it to work correctly. If I had someone to physically show me what I'm missing (yes, I've looked at the videos), I think that I would use it more.

That said, it's a tool. It's not going anywhere. And someday, I'll have some more time to work it out.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Plump said:


> I have to partially agree here. I have a nice Rockler jig with the dust collector and it sits collecting dust. Mostly for the fact that I can't get it to work correctly. If I had someone to physically show me what I'm missing (yes, I've looked at the videos), I think that I would use it more.
> 
> That said, it's a tool. It's not going anywhere. And someday, I'll have some more time to work it out.


1+
I have a leigh super jig 18". I have used it about 3 times in six years because it is such a pain to setup. I found that it is easier to cut they by hand (unless you are doing many).

Who knows, maybe you can become as good as Frank Klausz.
3 minute dovetail by Frank Klausz

or Rob Cosman
Rob Cosman dovetail


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Katie Jig Tool System - Make Dovetail Joints Simply, Easily, and Quickly!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add to your post 

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYDIEklZeVs

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Router Tables Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube

Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 2 - YouTube
==


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just to add to your post
> 
> Sommerfeld's Tools for Wood - Dovetails Made Easy with Marc Sommerfeld - Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Hey Bob

I haven't tried the katie jig but he sure makes it look easy.

Al


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gifkin's dovetale jig*

this jig is the easest one to use, 2 set up's and that is it. One for the width of the board, and than for the depth of the cut. I have this jig and use it most every day and you will get perfect fit every time, No messing around with set up's. One set up take's care of the dovetales and turn the jig around and the pin's are set up from the first set up on the dovetale side. i use 2 router tables one for the dovetale bit and one for the pin's, This jig cost a bit of money but i wouldn't buy any other jig and mess around with set up's and trial's, not for me, look at japan wood worker for detales about unit , I use the A10 . I bought this jig when it first came out yrs ago and it is as good as out of the box, my 2 cent's


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Del, the Gifkin jig looks alot like a the Katie jig.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> Del, the Gifkin jig looks alot like a the Katie jig.


I think the Katie jig is a copy of the Gifkins jig.:jester:


PS good idea Del [i use 2 router tables one for the dovetale bit and one for the pin's,], as I now have 2 tables and two Tritons....


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

And my new router table will support 2 or even 3 concurrent routers.

I bought ONE of the Katie Jig forks, and intend to use a trim bit to copy it to some hard wood like maple to make my own version of a Katie jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

"I think the Katie jig is a copy of the Gifkins jig "
Nope not the same animal, the Gifking is a one piece jig and the Katie the can be adjusted to make big dovetails/blind dovetail/box joints much like the other very high price dovetail jigs.

http://www.gifkins.com.au/

The Gifking jig is more like the Lower price MLCS,about 1/5 the cost..


=== 



jw2170 said:


> I think the Katie jig is a copy of the Gifkins jig.:jester:
> 
> 
> PS good idea Del [i use 2 router tables one for the dovetale bit and one for the pin's,], as I now have 2 tables and two Tritons....


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> "I think the Katie jig is a copy of the Gifkins jig "
> Nope not the same animal, the Gifking is a one piece jig and the Katie the can be adjusted to make big dovetails/blind dovetail/box joints much like the other very high price dovetail jigs.
> ...


bob , what i don't like about the gifkin's is the price of the bit's, at a pair for $90 or so . It is a 8 degree and pin 1/2? did measure but may not be that size. Do you know of bit's that would work?? I guess i could get some and try, but if some one has already do so , sure would like to know thanks del the katie sure look's enough like the gigkin at a lot less money, but i have had mine before the other's came out with jig's, oh well i use mine every day and never had a problum , perfect right out of the box


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> I think the Katie jig is a copy of the Gifkins jig.:jester:
> 
> 
> PS good idea Del [i use 2 router tables one for the dovetale bit and one for the pin's,], as I now have 2 tables and two Tritons....


James here is the way i have mine set up, they are in frount of a 36" exhaust fan that take's the dust out, also a air hose is behind me also so when after each cut the air hose blow's the cut and dust out the window, work's very well , each cheep set up table and router was $100 each so not bad, sure save's time , change between each set up is not what i wanted to do my set up


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Keller Jig (1633+1643) | eBay

You can take off the bearings and use your guides that are in place on your router tables..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html
===



del schisler said:


> bob , what i don't like about the gifkin's is the price of the bit's, at a pair for $90 or so . It is a 8 degree and pin 1/2? did measure but may not be that size. Do you know of bit's that would work?? I guess i could get some and try, but if some one has already do so , sure would like to know thanks del the katie sure look's enough like the gigkin at a lot less money, but i have had mine before the other's came out with jig's, oh well i use mine every day and never had a problum , perfect right out of the box


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

del schisler said:


> James here is the way i have mine set up, they are in frount of a 36" exhaust fan that take's the dust out, also a air hose is behind me also so when after each cut the air hose blow's the cut and dust out the window, work's very well , each cheep set up table and router was $100 each so not bad, sure save's time , change between each set up is not what i wanted to do my set up











I love it ... the world is your dust collector! I put my sawdust making equipment next to the garage door so I can put a fan behind me and raise the door and blow it out. It's just a standard 20" box fan though and doesn't really move enough air. My next upgrade should be to set up my electric leaf blower behind me instead to really get good air flow. 

My problem now is that it is cold out, so I am less willing to open the door.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks bob i thought about that , thanks again del


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

del schisler said:


> bob , what i don't like about the gifkin's is the price of the bit's, at a pair for $90 or so . It is a 8 degree and pin 1/2? did measure but may not be that size. Do you know of bit's that would work?? I guess i could get some and try, but if some one has already do so , sure would like to know thanks del the katie sure look's enough like the gigkin at a lot less money, but i have had mine before the other's came out with jig's, oh well i use mine every day and never had a problum , perfect right out of the box



Hi Del, I believe this topic has come up before. From memory, the Gifkin bits are an odd size. I will see if I can find the dimensions.

PS Found the instructions. The cutter sizes are on page 3


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks james, i will look at it, the dovetale is 8 degree's , i will look and figure out a cheeper way, bob posted that the MLS has bit's that may work for low dollar wo will look into that thanks again del


----------

